

Private Share Sales Getting Bigger - cwan
http://www.pehub.com/58270/private-share-sales-getting-bigger/

======
gprisament
This got me thinking: it'd be nice if there were something like sharespost for
startups at the seed stage. For instance, a site where you can post your pitch
and sell equity in your startup to raise initial capital. With low enough
valuations I'm sure it would attract buyers, especially if there were easy
diversification options (kinda like lendingclub has) for buyers.

Is there anything like that?

------
gprisament
Also, does anyone else think that this accredited investor stuff is BS? Why is
it darn-near-impossible to invest in private companies unless you have $1mil?

